# Thank you for becoming a Supporting Member of FilmSchool.org! (Archived)



## Chris W (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for becoming a Supporting Member. It's very much appreciated. Memberships go towards the cost of running the site, hiring writers for articles such as our interview with AFI Admissions, and developing the cool new features such as our new Acceptance Rate and Admissions Data pages and the private student clubs feature. More AWESOME new features and articles are in the works... and ALL thanks to you!

FilmSchool.org is providing a completely banner AD FREE experience so we rely on user support to run the site. Your support is immensely appreciated! 

Supporting Members get the following awesome site features:

FULL Forum Access (Private Forum Access, Custom Member Titles, Unlimited Post Editing Time)
FULL Application Database Access (View Application GPAs, Test Scores, Notes, Portfolios, etc....)
FULL Film Program Acceptance Statistics (Acceptance rate after interview, Admitted off Waitlist rate, lowest accepted GPA, and more...)
EXCLUSIVE Articles such as our bonus interview with AFI Admissions
BLOG - Create your own FilmSchool.org Blog
LIFETIME ACCESS to Private Film School Clubs & Forums for accepted applicants, current students, and alumni
Supporter Banner and Bold User Font
Lifetime Supporter+ members get:

ALL Supporting Member Perks with NO expiration
Green Supporter+ Banner and Bold Italic User Font
To upgrade your account to a Supporting Member use this link:

Choose Account Type

Subscriptions can be easily cancelled at any time on your Account Upgrades page.

NOTE: If and/or when pricing changes in the future the price will NOT change for current Supporting Members and any new pricing will only affect new subscriptions.

Thank you so much to our Supporting Members! You are literally what makes this site possible. 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you @dar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very appreciated! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you @Evanfeng508 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you @rrr3995 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you @catmom for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you @Estoria for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very helpful. ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you @whoisTGW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you @Mash Mash for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 24, 2021)

Thank you @WesKnighT for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you @colbarrios for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very helpful. 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you @filmedtofu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you @Rajashekar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very appreciated. 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you @docudreams for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you @Jinna Dee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2021)

Thank you @noahchadwick98765 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank you @stappertx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank you @lalalind for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you @CIMILL for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you @wilyeh22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you @ismailalbukhari for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you @super.grape for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 🙏☺️👍


----------



## super.grape (Jul 31, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @super.grape for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 🙏☺️👍


Thanks alot.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you @otee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! It'll be put to good use! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you @dantona56 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you @carolinadolago2000 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you @izzyjuan687 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you @bluerey_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you @Jasim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you @soleightafortune for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you @mwasilewski for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you @Joyce for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you @taroboba for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you @angievkubessi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you @ss123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 12, 2021)

Thank you @skr1991 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 12, 2021)

Thank you @nullbody for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you @N4shager for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you @Marcy xy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you @NoahGibs02 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you @Nightwriter for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you @chenchen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you @shfariynlm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you @LeoMorav for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you @agugula for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you @caylaromo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you @gsigur for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you @MaxwellS for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you @drewsername for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you @TOSH.9 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you @JTH99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you @ag818 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you @tomahto for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you @nb1299 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you @shuwenqiu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you @jrpiller for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you @jhea.e for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you @22fallapp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you @mani for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you @JohnnyLazaro for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you @PCar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you @mvini for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you @Tar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Tar (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you. I am in the process of applying to film schools for 2022.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you @jenninc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @Adam Y for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @wttian1027 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @Shum for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @agw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you @happiernow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you @jncMakeAFeature for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you @Tahoun for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you @Zargham Ali Khokhar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you @Rafa11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you @emmk for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you @zhiwtan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you @pflanes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you @cingraldi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you @wuzpoppin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you @sinakian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you @zoralanotica for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you @nowisalwaysthebesttime for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you @Kelly Kashre for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Kelly Kashre (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks, Chris. I'm enjoying this site. Helping my son explore film schools for next year and figure out what are his realistic vs stretch targets. This is helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you @julesbeegood for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you @Jamie Yao for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you @Betterlatethannever for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you @knk for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you @Mashana for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you @Bonchops for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you @inthemoodforlove for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you @itspizza for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you @Mumu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you @ZoZo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you @Isthison? for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you @Mumu-mi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you @Browncapital for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you @suebynnbae for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you @filinese for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you @tianamaighan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you @filmgraducation for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you @Cry201 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank you @Julien for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank you @It_movie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2021)

Thank you @harshal for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2021)

Thank you @reykenobie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2021)

Thank you @EliseM for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you @zhengyi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you @Son of Chris Farley for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you @sahermir for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you @SoberScreenwriter for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you @kandarpa for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you @Vida for becoming a Supporting Member of the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you @cartwheels for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you @mcama for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you @agolenkov for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you @Kai Luo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you @PaulQiu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you @Ivy Team for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you @Sterina for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you @jenovard for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you @ysaaso for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you @yznqi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## yznqi (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you @mmcphillips98 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you @prex for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you @tylerharmon22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2021)

Thank you @Yangliu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @lschiozer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @coneyislandbaby for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @grrit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @yod for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2021)

Thank you @Ejharris1013 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you @Bhavya for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you @graceaguilar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you @zhuolinh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you @mno22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👻🎃


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you @user1234 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️🎃


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you @yeonungnoo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🎃🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you @adrian.alvarez_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @scaldwellkerson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @ismailalbukhari for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @Camilo_Ma for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @CapedArcher for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @treeforest for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @juggles for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @moriclytie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you @Bella005 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you @Reem Alshaini for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you @bressa93 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you @asbjaved for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you @alison for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you @jshen1 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you @Matthew Hardy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you @Danny_5 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you @conorflorance for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you @Alice_Cronin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you @yuany for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you @lw458 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you @Thaddeus for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @Yufei for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @dibsfreenergy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## dibsfreenergy (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks, Chris!
You've built an amazing platform, it's been extremely helpful so far and I know it'll continue to be so <3
Such an anxiety buster


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @Rak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @jbaraga for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @FilmMarketing for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @eileenmcn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you @Soumya for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you @jordanaparis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you @TylerWilliams for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you @Renton for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you @doritodog for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you @azsnipes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you @ZanyAwesome for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you @3161823 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you @tpconlee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you @Jzbruce for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you @Chang Tong for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you @Feministninja for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you @inconceivable! for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you @jamiller11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you @rickyroma for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you @robARedRobin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you @chandler11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you @JanineLu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you @hellopika for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you @Soham for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you @Yang Qian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you @Pk1990 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you @ishaahmad for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you @Shaeam for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank you @ninyosi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you @NoReason for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you @arr2022 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you @raquel_trujillo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you @hcmartinez13 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you @blinndp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you @jehantysonpatterson0 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you @Isaac Z for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you @mirandagruss for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you @Mythical Ryan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you @jessicaalano for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you @Bcarsky for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you @Casper for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you @cmurphy0706 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you @antmat11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you @gng410 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you @bumbleism for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you @reliqui for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you @crubio for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you @rupert for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you @Grizzly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you @Trista Weng for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you @audr3y for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you @beausoleil for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you @qqqw1 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you @JHD for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you @mopr for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you @DrZ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you @sagesybil for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you @Victor C500 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you @LongJourney for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you @rubyqvq for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you @hubbellhill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you @sofcsc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you @Georgia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you @Ecodi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you @wet_alceste for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you @alejandroguerra163 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you @camg for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you @Kevin Kegham for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you @fre82 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you @wang XIN for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you @Amberwx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you @ap1492 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you @zachmorrison2go for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you @weeblewobble18 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you @kkk999 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you @Rhipp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you @Purple for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you @ZhangDi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you @erikwolfman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you @editor for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you @jiggleypuff135 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you @mekasian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you @asa0110 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you @hillary101 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you @BRDflicks for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2022)

Thank you @swedeinsnow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2022)

Thank you @tomkristensen311 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @MaanviJ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @crosica for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @mimifanet for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @alek for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @jpmo1045ja for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you @wendysue for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you @mandrewvi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you @JPG for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you @arigoldstein for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you @Deano for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you @kai-chew for becoming a Supporting a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you @yash2307 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you @pcman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2022)

Thank you @Naw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you @AKA3344 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you @SHENGTONG for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you @horoyoigirl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you @Aavid for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2022)

Thank you @wizarddood for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you @rockywong1994 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you @Cocoliso97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you @ThorCaes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you @emcleod2 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you @jessluo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you @LaurenSwartz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you @drewsername for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you @Cecilia Zhang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you @Myrtle M for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you @Hao for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you @Megada for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you @cecilia.cereijido for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you @Willgohere for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you @arobase for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## arobase (Jan 31, 2022)

It's only normal, thank you for all the work you put in this website, it has helped me tremendously throughout the process.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you @Astraeus323 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you @simon_g for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you @joxchoi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you @Fincherfan1997 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you @ZamarGarris for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you @loon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you @Nyalarey for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you @Pankaj for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you @MFAdventures for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you @Max Zhang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @Ronald Sit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @Bonchops for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @MaryMacCecilia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @cfoushee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you @Ibanmont for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you @LALALA.S for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 5, 2022)

Thank you @sleepingclinic for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you @thezycqm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you @LeahZhang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2022)

Thank you @Wei for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you @coridech for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you @Alex_G for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you @mpc2000XL for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you @simiaos515 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @Cams20 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @howdoigetin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you @filmikey for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2022)

Thank you @Consuelo J for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏🙏☺️☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2022)

Thank you @bismastani for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2022)

Thank you @KaMox for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2022)

Thank you @dorxiao for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you @FuschiaFlows for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you @rouleau.alexander for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you @Pheelover for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you @AY3AR0N for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you @franka for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you @Jazmin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you @djbscjwsvw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you @victormo220 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you @dandxuan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you @Aerosmooth for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you @Anlan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you @chowder for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you @heythisisatlas for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you @huang725 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you @proberts for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you @turkey bacon & porkchops for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏 (And having an awesome username)


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you @PecanPrudence for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you @applicant for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2022)

Thank you @eliajhud for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2022)

Thank you @cosmond51 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2022)

Thank you @shirleyz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you @NatalieQu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you @Leia09 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🤣


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you @Soylentjames for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @kyul for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @yfftiffany for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @NefelibataWakaka for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @Dube899 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @NikW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you @ajcurrie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you @suz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2022)

Thank you @fiere240 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank you @rcpsn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank you @ar_dip for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you @amdofilms for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you @AlexX for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank you @epurple12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you @lnw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you @kimmmel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2022)

Thank you @StarkWayne for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2022)

Thank you @khalifg12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you @jws0013 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you @Dudethatsabadmovie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you @franklin12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you @Tee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you @forthemose for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you @Hazel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Thank you @sharu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Than you @bagofcupcakes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank you @Yujie Li for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank you @Rae199909 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank you @Jenn123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you @filmguy899 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you @lhamokkkk for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you @BridgerPhilipZadina for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @Tong for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @Norahqi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @Lauren_kt for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @CXie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @mariacostanzaasta for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you @emilyduke for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you @movie_fan_3 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you @katiebonnie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you @Cristobal Abugaber for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you @shy2333 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you @dandelion24 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2022)

Thank you @yoojin Kang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @boilingcrappy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @jazzyjeff18 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @dlatps for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @plssssss for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you @DKW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2022)

Thank you @jesmidnight for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2022)

Thank you @ArmanK for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @Anooya Swamy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @IvyQian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @Hauki for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @ryanryanryan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @cyclical for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you @flm99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you @Wadihm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you @brel23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you @isabixy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you @wuzpoppin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2022)

Thank you @ellebee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you @victo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you @Camilo_Ma for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you @banhmi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you @izzy74 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you @Pleiadestroyer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you @thanksforhavingme for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you @Jiaming Chong for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you @Dorothy_123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you @chloedreams for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you @agriwest for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you @rodolphesalis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you @Taylo.Reese for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 26, 2022)

Thank you @goob for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 26, 2022)

Thank you @thomson07 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you @Mr. November for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you @lijess for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you @Bradyb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you @kmm2022 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you @arthurmorgan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you @dso for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you @Cucuderpipi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you @keuhei for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you @RIbarra for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2022)

Thank you @William Burt for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you @ziruo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2022)

Thank you @carolzart for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2022)

Thank you @Catano for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2022)

Thank you @millie87 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2022)

Thank you @BigDaddy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you @chwilson515 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2022)

Thank you @bennychen31 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank you @captainusopp243 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you @DPM for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you @JoshMoriconi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2022)

Thank you @will.marchant for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2022)

Thank you @Perry23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you @mantagoyal for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2022)

Thank you @Mettshope for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2022)

Thank you @Browncapital for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2022)

Thank you @Lisaallie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2022)

Thank you @Mariarodrigues for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2022)

Thank you @Morpheus207 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2022)

Thank you @wan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 30, 2022)

Thank you @Marsfilm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 1, 2022)

Thank you @luiza1304carvalho for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2022)

Thank you @beauhaus for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2022)

Thank you @epc833 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2022)

Thank you @danicknamed for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 8, 2022)

Thank you @Maxxxxxx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2022)

Thank you @Ndrany for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2022)

Chris W said:


> NOTE: If and/or when pricing changes in the future the price will NOT change for current Supporting Members and any new pricing will only affect new subscriptions.


Added this text to the first post as there may be some pricing tweaks this summer for Supporting Memberships and want to reassure current Supporting Members that any pricing changes will not affect them. i.e. if you signed up for $20/year it will always be that price for you even if the yearly rate changes for example.

I really want to be able to hire more writers to create even more helpful content and interviews for everyone and some pricing tweaks may be necessary to make that happen.


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2022)

Thank you @JackB7 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2022)

Thank you @jmoss380 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2022)

Thank you @Allytwins05 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2022)

Thank you @Nathan Michael for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 11, 2022)

Thank you @ldomingue for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 12, 2022)

Thank you @Ferb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (May 15, 2022)

Thank you @jaycee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 17, 2022)

Thank you @manicpixiejedi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 17, 2022)

Thank you @JMS for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 21, 2022)

Thank you @dc424 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 22, 2022)

Thank you @sabzy13! for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 25, 2022)

Thank you @that.s_all for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 28, 2022)

Thank you @hohoho12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 29, 2022)

Thank you @minor9th for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 30, 2022)

Thank you @Hallie Notgood for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 30, 2022)

Thank you @P-Rabbit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 30, 2022)

Thank you @libycates for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 30, 2022)

Thank you @Bita Afshar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 31, 2022)

Thank you @leorart for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank you @lch_peipei for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank you @Act3Climax for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you @simay for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 6, 2022)

Thank you @nsi05 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 6, 2022)

Thank you @bipulgarera for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you @AlexJoseph for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2022)

Thank you @EKM for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2022)

Thank you @myexpirydate for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you @MAYO22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you @B_Rad for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you # @C_Penn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you @jamesdoakes15 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you @kfranzknight for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2022)

Thank you @svdw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you @koreeyakinkuolie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you @Moneypenny for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you @Matthew Alexander for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2022)

Thank you @hmu321 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2022)

Thank you @xXMing for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you @kkt for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you @Imc1989 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you @rsf1973 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you @Deirdrekelly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 20, 2022)

Thank you @ABamidele for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 21, 2022)

Thank you @RoseOfAberlone for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 25, 2022)

Thank you @lzwzka for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 27, 2022)

Thank you @SK7 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 27, 2022)

Thank you @Smeist for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you @marvinxu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you @pzuch10 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you @gracehansen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank you @jemontas for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## jemontas (Jun 30, 2022)

No prob. Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2022)

Thank you @Ehowells for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2022)

Thank you @FilmLover for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2022)

Thank you @IzzyB for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------

